# repair neaded



## rob1475 (Sep 5, 2012)

Don't know if i should trash it or get it fixed it Shakespeare ugly stik-light and two of the eyes poped the Stainless out and the rest are on the way out 
it is a some what nice one piece rod with 5 eye and tip would like to get it fixed if worth it. i like the action of the rod just the eyes seem to suck. 
In the FWB area


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If you like the action of the rod you can find someone to replace the guides. It usually runs from 5 to 10 bucks a wrap and the cost of the guides.


----------



## rob1475 (Sep 5, 2012)

Can some one PM me in the local FWB area for a fix. if they can do the work or should i take it to Half Hitch, would like to pay some one local or Mil for the fix. 
Thanks


----------

